# Introducing Pike (Pilsner v Mittelwest) - home!



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

We are finally home from the drive to Wonder Lake and he's settlinlg in beautifully. Confident, sweet, calm, beautiful - what more could we ask for!

Are these images the right size or are they too small?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Pics are a little small but that's ok, he's a cutie!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I think he is just adorable~good thing I already have my hands full


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is stunning!!!

OMG... WHAT A CUTIE!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!! what a cutie Pike is! Love his coat & coloring


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

that first one is too cute!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG that puppy is too freaking adorable!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your pictures are WAY too small!








Simply adorable.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

What an absolutely adorable bundle of fluffy love









Pictures are a bit on the small side, which means you are required make it up with MORE pictures!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone. He is a doll! Here are a few more that I hope aren't too big for the forum.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! He's just too, TOO cute!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sweet, tender, curious, and clearly so very loved! What a precious darling your adorable Pike is! I am a fan of his sire. I am eager to hear all about him!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Agree! He is TOO CUTE!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Pictures are definitely not too big! 

But I am now hopelessly in love with this little fella. Look at that face! Your pictures are fantastic, you capture his heart melting cuteness very well!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Congrats on the gorgeous new baby!!!

You must have been close to me. Mittelwest is now 15 minutes from my house since they moved into the former Fenwald property. I am thrilled to have such distinguished neighbors!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

oh my gosh, he looks like a stuffed animal he's so fluffy and cute! I love him, congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is soooooooo cute!!! that last picture he looks like an angel, but I'll bet he'll be a little devil)))) have fun with him!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG what a cutie 
if he gives you any problems please send to me asap


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh is he cute!!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Pike got to come to work with me today and he was a doll. Curious but well behaved. He let everyone hold him and kissed them. I saw no signs at all of anxiety in a totally strange place with lots going on. He settled down nicely in my office for a nao.

I think we are going to be very pleased with this boy.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG! He is the cutest! I already have my hands fulls with 2 young coaties but if someone offered this little guy to me I would take him in a flash!

Some friends of ours have a 2 year old stock coated boy out of Ingodd's Albert and he has a great temperment and is doing very well with his Schutzhund training. 

Congrats! Love the name Pike also!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

A few more pictures of Pike


----------



## gamble (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a new Mittelwest puppy too and he is just GREAT! and SOOOO beautiful! Im so happy with him


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG! How cute! I like the name, too.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

SO in love:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Pike is adorable!!! What a cuddle bear!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pike should be 14 months old now.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

:wub:We would love to see new pictures of the heartthrob:wub:


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Would love to see more pics of him now......


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

There needed to be a warning about the cuteness. Oh god the cuteness...


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I found these on their website

Pike andMaggie - Andy and Jessica - MairImages Photography :wub:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

So adorable!! The colors are gorgeous!!!! Is it the pictures or is he really "red"? I really like the redish color on him!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for checking on us guys!! We are now living in Austin. I'm working full-time and doing wedding photography so there has been little time for posting doggie pics but don't worry. Pike and Maggie are much loved and much spoiled. Here are a few pics to tide you over. I will tell Pike you were asking after him!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post, Taylorboo!!! I still have your blog and web page bookmarked - really enjoyed all the photos of Maggie and Pike. 

Pike is GORGEOUS and all grown up now! Wow!! Maggie is stunning as always :wub: Beautiful photos of the dogs, please drop by with updates every now and then. Miss seeing your crew around!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Adorable. I love him. 

I especially LOVE LOVE LOVE his real name. 

Now that is my favorite Pilsner


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie!


----------

